# wieder einer von anfang an.



## DeziBell (5. Mai 2006)

hallo leute 

obwohl das thema hier schon des öfteren behandelt wurde, 
steig ich noch nicht ganz durch die installation von "Java3d".

habe mir von sun.com "netbeans ide 5.0 update 6" heruntergeladen
und installiert. 

die installation beinhaltet ebenfalls : 
"j2se developement 5.0 update 6" und 
"jre   runtime environment 5.0 update 6".

netbeans hat einen eigenen ordner in "programme" bekommen, alles 
andere ging in: 
"c:\programme\java\jre1.5.0_06" und
"c:\programme\java\jdk1.5.0_06".

java funktioniert einwandfrei.

nun habe ich mir noch die "java3d 1.3.1(directX) runtime" installiert.
kopiert wurden die daten in das installations-verzeichnis von java:
c:\Programme\java\jre1.5.0_06

ab jetzt wirds bei mir schwarz und weiss nicht weiter.

in "c:\programme\java\jre1.5.0_06\lib\ext" haben sich einige ".jar" files 
niedergelassen. bspw "j3dcore", "j3dutils" usw,
kann aber keine "javax.media.j3d" entdecken... vielleicht find 
ich sie ja auch nur nicht.

Ich kann mir zwar Webseiten mit 3d Inhalten anschauen, aber 
keine eigenen Anwendungen schreiben.

beim beispiel-programm "hellouniverse" bekomme ich fehlermeldungen.
netbeans kann die dateien nicht finden (oder so ähnlich). und zwar bei:
"import com.sun.j3d.utils.applet.MainFrame;"
"import com.sun.j3d.utils.geometry.ColorCube;"
"import com.sun.j3d.utils.universe.*;"
"import javax.media.j3d.*;"

warum??  dass mit dem "ClassPath" verstehe ich auch nicht so ganz.
ausserdem dachte ich, "ClassPath" brauche ich nicht wenn j3d ins richtige
verzeichnis installiert wird.

muss ich vielleicht per hand in netbeans einige libs hinzufügen? 
wenn ja welche und wohin? hab keine ahnung.

kann mir jemand helfen ???   bitte 


danke schonmal für die mühe des durchlesens 
DeziBell


----------



## DeziBell (5. Mai 2006)

hi 

hab wohl noch vergessen "java3d-1_3_1-windows-i586-DirectX-sdk.exe" zu installieren 
komme aber bestimmt mit ähnlich blöden fragen bald zürück 

cu later


----------



## kr99 (27. Okt 2009)

Ich komm leider nicht weiter. Habe hier:
https://java3d.dev.java.net/binary-builds-old.html

den installer für mein system heruntergeladen, installiert.
mit eclipse kein problem etwas zu erstellen. aber bei netbeans kann ich nicht einmal die bibliothek importieren und somit auhc nicht nutzen.


aknn mir jemand helfen?


----------



## L-ectron-X (27. Okt 2009)

Vielleicht hilft dir diese Anleitung beim Importieren der Bibliothek in Netbeans:
NetBeans externe Bibliotheken bekannt machen - Byte-Welt Wiki


----------



## kr99 (31. Okt 2009)

vielen dank!
hatte schon ein wenig wieter recherchiert und probiert:
musste zusätzlich zum importieren der bibliothek die dll's in den vm ordner packen, die haben gefehlt


----------

